# What tools do I need to get into making cabinets?



## serpentine5

I want to make cabinets and other stuff for my home. I have no idea what tool is a must to have... Below is a list of power tools I do have.

10" Delta Table saw
10" non sliding Delta Miter saw
table top Central Machinery drill press
Ryobi adjustable band saw
Dremil scroll saw
large air compressor
up to 2" 18gage brad nailer
Black & Decker and Dewalt cordless drills
Black & Decker cordless circular saw
Skil circular Saw
Black & Decker skill saw
regular variable speed Dremil with tons of attachments
8" Bench Grinder
4 inch angle grinder
large Roto Zip
Dewalt 10amp SawZall

I know I am forgetting something.... 
What do you all think I need to add to my collection? 
Oh, I have a Skil router and a craftsman table to go with it but I need to make something to attach the router to the table since the pre drilled holes do not line up.


----------



## cabinetman

As they say...you have what it takes. To the list I would add:

Phillips screw drivers
Slotted screw drivers
Bench chisels
Slip joint pliers
Set of nail sets
Claw hammer
Hand saw
Back saw (tenon saw)
Clamps (variety)
Scratch awl
Measuring devices (tape measures, etc)
Combination square
Framing square
Drill bits
Select router bits
Spray gun or two
Two cartridge respirator
Eye and hearing protection
Selection of open end/box end wrenches
Yellow glue
Rags
Handplanes
Staple gun
Dry iron
Hole saws
Forstner bits
Spade bits
Angle converter for drill (or an angle drill)
ROS
Belt sander
Card scrapers
Level












 





.
.


----------



## woodnthings

*Clamps, variety*

Just to elaborate on C-mans list. I recommend pipe clamps either 3/4" or 1/2" for cost reasons. I use 3/4" and buy the pipe in 10' lengths making 2 - 5' clamps or, 3 - 3.3 footers, or a 6' and 4' from each 10'. Lots of "squeeze' clamps, HF has great sales on them, sometimes for $1.99 each. Some right angle or corner clamps and some two handed wooden Jorgensen clamps or HF imitations.









Good thread here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/clamp-rack-14813/index2/#post115889  bill


----------



## BigJim

A few I can think of

router
router table
router bits
door making router bits set
dust collector (you can get by without this)
thickness planer
biscuit machine (maybe)
chisels 
coping saw and blades
glue bottles
good saber saw
Euro hinge template (if using Euro hinges)
pocket hole jig 
jig for shelf pin holes (if building bookcases)
counter sink bit
radio :thumbsup:
plenty of home made shop jigs (feather boards, hold downs, sled etc)
saw horses
straight edge
and more clamps (can't ever get enough clamps)
really good extension magnet (when spilling screws and nails):yes:
centering punch
pencil sharpener (mount on your miter saw)

OK I'm tired of thinking now, C-Man got all the good ones (grin)

Bill, have you tried the wooden clamps from HF, are they any good or worth buying? I have picked them up a bunch of times and look at them but wasn't sure they would hold up.


----------



## rrbrown

In other words go to your local or favorite tool store and buy one of everything you don't have except for clamps get as many as you can carry that Bill mentioned. You never have enough clamps.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodnthings

*Yup I have some*

They're basically the same as my Jorgensen's only the wood is Chinese. They work fine and you know that even pressure is better than excessive pressure, and thin coats of glue are better than excessive glue, just enough to squeeze out in moderation. bill


----------



## ash123

I started making cabinets in the 70's with a Sears table saw, a Craftsman router, a Shopsmith, a belt and orbital sander, drill press, and a homemade air compressor.


----------



## serpentine5

cabinetman said:


> As they say...you have what it takes. To the list I would add:
> 
> 
> Back saw (tenon saw)
> Scratch awl
> Select router bits
> Spray gun or two
> Two cartridge respirator
> Staple gun
> Dry iron
> Hole saws
> Forstner bits
> Spade bits
> Angle converter for drill (or an angle drill)
> ROS
> Belt sander
> Card scrapers


THe tention saw... is this a hack saw? Scratch Awe? A metal piece sharpened to a point? "Select" router bits? Spray cans? for what? Forgot that I have several staple guns and a air stapler too. What is a dry iron? I just picked up a set of Porter Cable hole saws from the blue store, sizes 1/4 in through 2 and 1/8, do I need larger saws? Forstner bits....? what are these and what are they used for? Do you suggest I get an angle converter if I have an angle hole saw? I do not have one but it is on the list of tools I want to get. ROS? No clue what it is. Belt sander... do you recommend a hand held unit or a table unit? I have been eyeing one at HF that has a belt and a disc. Card Scraper? these the rounded corner plastic cards with the ribs in the middle where your fingers go? I have one or two that I have used with my leather carving, but not with wood if these are the same things.



woodnthings said:


> Just to elaborate on C-mans list. I recommend pipe clamps either 3/4" or 1/2" for cost reasons.


How is the pipe measured? around? inside to inside? outside to outside? I have steal galvanized plumbing in my house that is 7/8in outside to outside. Can I use this pipe to make clamps with?



jiju1943 said:


> A few I can think of
> 
> door making router bits set
> dust collector (you can get by without this)
> thickness planer
> biscuit machine (maybe)
> coping saw and blades
> good saber saw
> Euro hinge template (if using Euro hinges)
> pocket hole jig
> centering punch


Do they make a set for the door making set? or just sell them individually? I would like to get a dust collector, but they are very expensive. Until I can get one I will take everything out side to cut and sand. Is there a real need for a thickness plainer? How wide a plainer would you suggest? I do have access to a biscuit machine, so if I need one I can use it. What is a coping saw What is a Saber saw? How do you know if you are getting a US or a Euro hinge? Are they labeled? Euro hinges are the hidden spring loaded hinges arent they? Pocket hole jig... what is a pocket hole? What exactly is a centering punch used for?



rrbrown said:


> In other words go to your local or favorite tool store and buy one of everything you don't have except for clamps get as many as you can carry that Bill mentioned. You never have enough clamps.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


LOL, if I had 10,000 dollars and a place to put everything, I would take your advise to heart. LOL. I just bought a house and have spent every extra penny I have on this house. There is no savings or anything right now... so i have to buy as I go. Thankfully I do have a friend who works at HF and I get a good discount whenever I go there.



ash123 said:


> I started making cabinets in the 70's with a Sears table saw, a Craftsman router, a Shopsmith, a belt and orbital sander, drill press, and a homemade air compressor.


Now why did you need everythign else when you had a shopsmith? LOL, I would love to have one. I saw an infomercial years ago about the shopsmith, had everythign all in one and it was like a transformer, you could fold it move it, and change it around to all these different machines all in one. but I priced them... 2-5 thousand for one. I do see them on Craigs list all the time but never for less than 1000 and they never have any accessories.


----------



## Lola Ranch

I've never known any professional woodworker that uses a Shopsmith, myself included.

This ought to draw out the Shopsmith lovers to give me a tougne lashing:laughing:.

Bret


----------



## BigJim

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jiju1943*  
_A few I can think of

door making router bits set
dust collector (you can get by without this)
thickness planer
biscuit machine (maybe)
coping saw and blades
good saber saw
Euro hinge template (if using Euro hinges)
pocket hole jig 
centering punch_

Do they make a set for the door making set? or just sell them individually? I would like to get a dust collector, but they are very expensive. Until I can get one I will take everything out side to cut and sand. Is there a real need for a thickness plainer? How wide a plainer would you suggest? I do have access to a biscuit machine, so if I need one I can use it. What is a coping saw What is a Saber saw? How do you know if you are getting a US or a Euro hinge? Are they labeled? Euro hinges are the hidden spring loaded hinges arent they? Pocket hole jig... what is a pocket hole? What exactly is a centering punch used for?

serpentine5, I didn't notice that you are from Chattanooga, what part do you live in? I live in Lookout Valley about a mile or so from Lookout Mountain. It's good to have you with us.

On the door cutter set, yes they do sale the bits as a set for the doors but you can buy them without the raised panel bit also.

I know what you mean about the dust collector, I sold mine and I wish I hadn't. HR has one I have my eye on now.

Thickness planer is a necessity if you buy lumber from a cabinet supply especially as they say the lumber is 13/16 thick but it isn't always exact. They leave it 13/16 so you can plane it all to the same thickness. Even if you buy the lumber S4S you will have some difference in thickness, it just makes it a lot easier and less frustrating and less time consuming with a thickness planer. I have a 13 inch planer and it works fine for me.

This is a coping saw and it is use to cut curves and many things especially in trim molding.

Next is a Euro hinge, notice there must be a hole drilled for the hinge to be mounted.

Next is a pocket hole jig, I would recommend another type that what is pictured, do a search and it will show you different types and prices.

Next is a saber saw and my preferred brand.

Last is a spring loaded center punch which makes it much easier to install screws in hinges as it will make a starting indention for your screw to be centered.


----------



## serpentine5

That saber saw looks like a jig saw..... As for the coping saw, I have one hanging on the wall here that the previous owner left behind, but I am sure he intends to pick it up when he gets around to it.... he has alot of stuff still here... 
We bought a house in Red Bank... Have lived here in RB most of my adult live, moved to Rossville close to Lake Winnie, lived there in a rental for 7 years and started our family, then just bought a house out here in Red Bank and moved back. 
Thanks for the welcome, always nice to find someone close by.

Ok, I did a google for sabre/saber saw and it is pretty much a jigsaw. So my question now is what would I use a sabre saw for that I would not use a jig saw?


----------



## ash123

serpentine5 said:


> Now why did you need everythign else when you had a shopsmith? LOL, I would love to have one. I saw an infomercial years ago about the shopsmith, had everythign all in one and it was like a transformer, you could fold it move it, and change it around to all these different machines all in one. but I priced them... 2-5 thousand for one. I do see them on Craigs list all the time but never for less than 1000 and they never have any accessories.


 
I went into business in 1974. I used the Shopsmith as a horizontal borer to drill for dowels in face frames. I bought a foot operated twin spindle Newton Borer, but I liked the Shopsmith better. I had a 10 man shop in 1979 when I I bought a Ritter table and counter-borer for pocket screws. I knew Joe Ritter personally and enjoyed watching him develop his line. 

Joe also made a tri-shaper and a sweet feed through panel raising twin spindle shaper with the second head climb-cutting. The finish was just like glass. When I opened my 32mm shop I bought an R46. It sounded like a thrashing machine but it did a nice job, was easy to set up and it never broke down. I grieved when I heard that Joe Ritter died. 

I still have the ShopSmith. It still has the least runout of any spindle I own. I don't use the ShopSmith any more but I keep it clean and covered in a climate controlled room with my souvenirs. I only have good memories associated with the ShopSmith.


----------



## xelntchance

Sounds like you have more than the basic tools covered.
The only tool I can suggest is a well stocked woodworking library.

I would add though, pick up a cpl sheets of 3/4 sheet stock and some 4/4 hard woods. 

Rip, bevel, rabbet, crosscut, dado, mitre, etc. reduce it all to tiny little sticks and saw dust. While you're playing:smile: , watch your cuts. Notice how if you pause in feeding it causes a blade shadow or a burn. Find out how far out your fence jumps when stock hits it too hard.
Take the opportunity warm up yourself and the tools. 

There is lots of skill to be gained in a 4x8 sheet :smile:._( sounds like fun.)_


----------



## serpentine5

what do you guys think about this plainer: http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/2005221265.html

$110 12in Delta model 22-540. 
I think I will call and offer $100 if he still has it and you guys say it is worth the $100.....


----------



## mdntrdr

serpentine5 said:


> what do you guys think about this plainer: http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/2005221265.html
> 
> $110 12in Delta model 22-540.
> I think I will call and offer $100 if he still has it and you guys say it is worth the $100.....


 
That is a good planer.
I had one, used it for a while, then sold it for $225.

Well worth the $110. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman

serpentine5 said:


> what do you guys think about this plainer: http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tls/2005221265.html
> 
> $110 12in Delta model 22-540.
> I think I will call and offer $100 if he still has it and you guys say it is worth the $100.....



If it works and is in good shape it's a good deal.











 





.
.


----------



## serpentine5

Just called and talked to him... said he sold it this morning... My luck...


----------



## jack warner

i had that delta for yrs. over time it started getting out of wak. the 4 screw post seam to not line up evenly and i was cutting almost a 16th off on the left side.. i went and bought the dewalt 735 about 5 yrs ago and been very happy. i like to buy a little more tool than i need, so when i got more advanced i didnt have to buy better tools. i did the same thing with the band say, bought a 9" and then wanted to resaw wider boards. i stay away from used tools older than a yr or so, dont want other peoples problems


----------

